# Double Stack S&W Shield Plus



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

An Official Journal Of The NRA | New for 2021: Smith & Wesson M&P Shield Plus


Smith & Wesson enhanced its M&P Shield line with its all-new Plus model, which provides more capacity than previous models and an all-new trigger.




www.americanrifleman.org










M&P Shield Plus | Smith & Wesson







www.smith-wesson.com


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I really like my Shield .45 a lot. seven rounds (eight with one in the pipe). One of the reasons I like the gun so much is that it rides comfy cozy IWB with its' skinny profile. If I need more than seven or eight rounds the mags are relatively cheap and a reload is quick and easy.
If I want a fat gun I will strap on the G19.
$540 MSRP is a bit steep in my opinion.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

From what I've heard the Shield plus is very close to the grip width as the original shield, In .45 cal I don't know?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

denner said:


> From what I've heard the Shield plus is very close to the grip width as the original shield, In .45 cal I don't know?


I am sure that the plus model is every bit as good as my Shield .45. 
I just feel that manufacturers can take good concealed models and ruin the CC part looking for more capacity.
Like I said, if I want a high round count, I have double stacks in the stable. I just like my single stack for comfort and concealability.


----------



## TDFDiesel (Mar 16, 2021)

I bought my shield, because I wanted single stack. This is an interesting play though.


----------



## TDFDiesel (Mar 16, 2021)

I also prefer my 1.0 vs 2.0 as I dislike the sandpaper grip on it.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Hmmm...that's news to me!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

TDFDiesel said:


> I also prefer my 1.0 vs 2.0 as I dislike the sandpaper grip on it.


Use some emory cloth on the M2.0 version. Take the texture down a little at a time until you get what you want.


----------



## TDFDiesel (Mar 16, 2021)

SouthernBoy said:


> Use some emory cloth on the M2.0 version. Take the texture down a little at a time until you get what you want.


Thank you!


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

For those that don't own a compact it may warrant a look.
Lately all manufacturers have made a pistol to compete with the Sig and Hellcat, all depends on brand loyalty.
I have a Springfield MOD-2 and it is only 3/4 of an inch longer than the Hellcat or Sig, and it has a 13 and 16 round mags so I'll keep what I have.


----------

